# My Baby Girl



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Praying hard for Rosie. Im so sorry......


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Aw, hopefully it is something like vestibular syndrome which is fairly common in older dogs and is often called a stroke. Recovery from vs is usually very good.

Prayers for your baby girl.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry. Rosie will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many prayers coming your way. I, like Linda, hope it is vestibular syndrome as their can be good recovery from it. Our ole Apache had several episodes of VS and recovered well and lived several more quality years. She finally passed at almost 15.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

I'll be thinking of your dear girl.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Your sweet girl is in my thoughts.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

As others have said ,there is a good chance that this is vestibular syndrome. Many people, including some vets, mistake it for a stroke. Has she seen the Dr. ? An inner ear infection can sometimes cause this, but I saw in your other posts she hasn't really had problems with her ears. Make sure you get a full 6 panel thyroid test done on her, as this can also cause the problem. Good luck and keep us posted.:crossfing


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry Rosie is going through this...Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for the head's up on the vestibular disease. That is exactly what she was doing, and did present with a respiratory infection.

She's receiving treatment appropriate to this, and I will bring it up with the vet in the morning. 

Regardless, scared the daylights out of me. Not to mention poor Rosie. She was not a very happy old lady tonight.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

It does scare the daylights out of you. Usually the major symptoms resolve within the first 24 -48 hours. You may have to hand feed her for a bit. Ginger snaps will sometimes make their tummies feel a little better. Do you have a sling or something you can use to help her walk and go potty?


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

Claire's Friend said:


> It does scare the daylights out of you. Usually the major symptoms resolve within the first 24 -48 hours. You may have to hand feed her for a bit. Ginger snaps will sometimes make their tummies feel a little better. Do you have a sling or something you can use to help her walk and go potty?


She's hospitalized for now. Probably best thing until the symptoms start to resolve and the antibiotics start to clear her infection.

Thanks, everybody. We'll see in a couple of days how this will pan out.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Prayers being sent to your fur baby....hope she is ok.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Poor baby! sending loving thoughts and prayers your way from all of us


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

If she doesn't come home tomorrow, you might want to take one of your tee shirts or something else with your scent on it (pillowslip?) to be put in her cage with her.They usually find that very comforting. Sending tons of prayers her way !!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

praying hard that Rosie will be okay!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending healing thoughts Rosie's way.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. We will keep Rosie in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

I talked with the vet, and blood work did confirm a relatively mild fever induced stroke. The medication therapy is working wonders, though. She was able to, albeit shakily, do her own potty walk this morning which is excellent news.

Her eyes are settling down, and the good doctor says that she is in excellent spirits and will require a good deal of quiet rest.

Thanks for the good thoughts and prayers. Hopefully this spell will be passing along as a bad experience. She will have to have weekly checkups for the near future, but that is nothing to keep this girl. 

Here is a pic in better days last summer.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh I am glad there is good news and I hope she continues to improve. It sounds like she will!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Glad to hear she's on the mend. We will keep up the good thoughts !!!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy to hear she's doing better!
We will continue to send good thoughts and prayers her way


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My old guy came home last September after 5 days in the ER/hospital for a severe bout of pancreatitis. He was doing great.

The next morning his head was tilted and he walked like a drunk. He was already on antibiotics and pain medicine so no additional treatment was needed. He improved drastically in 48 hours. He will still tilt his head at times, but has no symptoms otherwise. His regular vet thought it was a stroke and his specialist said it was old dog vestibular syndrome.

Regardless of who was correct, I hope Rosie improves just as quickly and has no lasting effects from this. Copper has not had another episode.

Good luck. good thoughts, prayers and hugs coming your way.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

So glad to hear your girl is doing better!


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

Went to the vet hospital after work and took my old girl a bag of her favorite treats. She had lapped up a can of dog-sure and was fever free by then. Still not ready to come home, but showed a marked improvement over this morning. She was wanting to be a roly lap dog the whole time I was there.

Thanks for all the good thoughts. These older dogs are sure a caution. Just goes to show how much we are never ready to let go.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

So glad that she is so much better. Good luck and I hope she gets to come home very soon. These seniors can really surprise us sometimes with their will to live. I know my Beau used to scare me and surprise me all the time.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

sending good vibes for your sweet girl. i can't wait to see the update of her home!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope Rosie rallies quickly and is able to come home tomorrow. They mend much better when home and getting TLC from their people.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Lighting a candle with prayers for Rosie.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope you get her home soon so you can spoil her absolutely more rotten than either of you ever imagined. Enjoy her!


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> I hope you get her home soon so you can spoil her absolutely more rotten than either of you ever imagined. Enjoy her!


Oh, she will be spoiled in such a manner. No doubt about that at all!! 

Blood work today, and possibly come home if the vet is satisfied with the medications.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I was so relieved to read through this thread and see that Rosie is doing better and improving every day! I hope you can get her home very very soon!!


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

Yep. Rosie is home. Still pretty wobbly, but that will pass. She was almost as happy to be home as we are to have back.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

How great to hear that Rosie is home.

I hope she just keeps getting better and you have a lovely weekend together,


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

so glad to hear she's home and doing better!
I've boarded a couple of dogs that had minor strokes, and, unlike people, there didn't seem to be any lasting effects. I hope the same holds true for your Rosie!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

How is Miss Rosie today??


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

Claire's Friend said:


> How is Miss Rosie today??


Well, no stroke after all. She is resting nicely. She has one heck of an inner ear infection causing vestibular syndrome. The left ear is kind of "gurgly". I imagine with nearly a week of antibiotics that it is ready to start draining. Walking and balance still have a way to go, but she is quite a bit better. I notice that she tires really easily.

I do believe that we are on the way to recovery, but I have to suppose that a nearly 13 year old girl like her will probably take a bit longer to heal up from this.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Most dogs that get it are older and do just fine. It's almost like their brains have to re-set and that can take some time. If she is having trouble walking, use a sling or a towel around her belly to help steady her. Has she had her thyroid tested recently, sorry if you have already replied about this.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

How great to hear that Rosie is home. Praying for a speedy recovery for your sweet girl!


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome home Rosie... I've been praying for her


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

The good news for now is the Happy Dance is now back!! The ears are still draining, but much better balance and almost her old goofy self again.

Bad news is that some permanent damage has been done with her hearing, which really makes me glad that my son and I made sure to incorporate hand signals with her commands all those years ago when she was getting her obedience training. 

Looks like some follow up with the vet is going to be needed, and she will be off to spend a month with our really good friend who thinks Rosie is the Queen Golden to Rule Them All.

Her 13th birthday is only 5 weeks away, so we haveta get her all healthy for that!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

If her ear drums have ruptured, they can heal, it just takes some time. I am sooo happy to hear she is improving!!


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

How could you ever want to lose this face?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so happy for Rosie's recovery! She is beautiful. 

As far as the deafness, Barkley was going deaf during his final year. We just made sure to be closer to him, touch him more (but trying not to startle) and use hand signals. One blessing was he didn't hear thunder and wasn't as fearful about storms. He was still happy, even with failing hearing and sight. 

I'm glad Rosie knows hand signals. We are using them with our Toby now, to prepare him better for his seniorhood.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What a beautiful face!
Rosie's ears might improve as the infection clears. That could easily take a month in my experience. I've had infections and ruptures before and it takes a couple of months to feel completely better with your balance and hearing.

I'm glad she is doing better.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

She is absolutely beautiful and I am happy things are working out for her. Hand signals are great, I could go the entire day without saying a word to my boy and he does what's expected of him. I think he is losing his hearing a tad bit, he is also turning 13 soon!



duckdog said:


> How could you ever want to lose this face?


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So glad to hear Rosie is doing better! She is a beautiful girl.


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

Quick update. We went to the vet for her follow up Tuesday, and the infections are mostly cleared up, just not quite. Two more weeks of meds and should be good to go.

She is now doing to the happy dance/trot for her cookies again. That is the best sign of recovery I could hope to see. 

Something the vet's assistant told me caught me off guard, though, is that Rosie won't be getting any more vaccinations for the rest of her life. The tech said that she's too old now, and that the shots are generally too traumatic to continue. Any of you ever have that stated to you?

Oh, and total bill is $415. Pretty cheap to keep this sweet old lady in our home.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so happy Rosie is on the mend!!!
A big hug and kiss is sent her way from Timber and I


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many vets don't vax seniors. Really there is no need and the added assault to their immune system is not worth it. I would thrilled if I were you that your vet takes this stance.


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

Like I said before, I'm in really new territory with this girl, and had never heard of that before. I'm thrilled, too.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

We stopped giving Selka vacs at age 9. Our vet agreed that after receiving them every year over his entire life he should have plenty of immunity! With our younger dog we are now doing a three year protocol.

I am so glad your baby girl is getting so much better! I wish more vets knew that dogs rarely have strokes and about the vestibular disease.

Twenty - five years ago when our first golden had stroke symptoms (inability to stand, blindness, deaf, confused) our vet said it was a stroke and we had her put to sleep after 8 hours of her suffering. I feel so much guilt over this, even after all these years. She was 12 but it makes me sick to think she could have recovered and lived several more years. I will beg her forgiveness when I see her again.


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

Our vet really didn't think Rosie was going to be able to pull out of this all that well. He is really pleased with her progress. 

Debles, that story just broke my heart.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Debles story broke my heart too. Debles, you know you don't have to ask her forgiveness - it is a given from her loving heart. It is also possible that she really did have something more than vestibular syndrome.

I'm glad Rosie is doing well and dancing for cookies.: If I had not had the forum to tell me Copper probably had VS last September I would have totally freaked out. It also helped that I personally am familiar with ear problems so I could understand from that perspective. It sure is scary though.

My senior only got a rabies shot last year and only that because it is required by law. He is probably 11 - 12.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I am so happy for you that Rosie is on the mend and looking forward to her 13th birthday celebrations!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*DuckDog*

DuckDog

I am so very sorry that Rosie and you had to go through this. 

Just saw your post!!

How is Rosie doing-I pray o.k. What a SCARE!!


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> DuckDog
> 
> I am so very sorry that Rosie and you had to go through this.
> 
> ...


We are spending a good deal of our vacation with elderly parents right now and Rosie is with our dear friend who treats her like ancient royalty. She is being treated like the Queen of All Canines for the next couple of weeks. :lol:

Rosie is doing better and better. Just a couple more weeks of treatment and all should be good.


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

I think she's doing pretty darn good. She sure looks happy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rosie*

Rosie looks so comfy!!

I do that too, I doubleup the down comforter for my Smooch to lay on.

I am so VERY HAPPY Rosie is doing better!

Debles: You should not feel guilty at all. If my vet had said the same thing to me, I would have made the same choice and you don't know she would have recovered.


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

That bed is a White Stag sleeping bag we've had for years, and I put a piece of memory foam in the bottom fold inside the bag. Makes an instant orthopedic memory foam doggy bed, and Rosie just loves it. Well, she loves it until somebody lets her get into the human bed. :lol:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rosie*

So glad to hear that Rosie is doing better.
Rosie has a GREAT MOM!!


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> So glad to hear that Rosie is doing better.
> Rosie has a GREAT MOM!!



LOL!!! 



I'm her daddy....


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm not sure how much more of that type of treatment Rosie can handle.

I'm so happy your baby girl is doing well and living the good life.


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm not sure or certain of anything, but one might assume that we have made a pretty full...









recovery!!


----------

